# More Options: What sexuality are You?



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

I started this poll, so hopefully we can talk about this subject. I have been very curious about what I am and I know there are people out there that are a lot more versed on this subject than I am, as well as others that are not sure as well. maybe we can help each there out?

Hidden Sexualities • Master List of Sexualities

Has most of the definitions


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

To keep it simple, I'm hetero, but I definitely have tendencies of Gray-A and Akoisexual/akoiromantic. Basically what that all means is I'm attracted to people, but when people show attraction to me I get extremely uncomfortable and my feelings completely change. It's awkward and it sucks; I definitely desire relationships but it is very difficult for me to act on that desire unless the relationship is as close to platonic as possible. 

It's understandable that all the labels can get ridiculous sounding, and I'm certainly no sjw that lives and dies by the minutia of correct identifications. It's also true that the axoisexual stuff could easily be just commitment issues or an immature phase. But what I like about the specific labels is that they are helpful descriptors but also are fluid, and from what I understand it's perfectly acceptable to change your label as your feelings change. I find that pretty cool


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

No zoophilia, but made up stuff that isn't even a sexuality of its own, but merely a subcategory. And you even included objectum sexuality.


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Velcorn said:


> No zoophilia, but made up stuff that isn't even a sexuality of its own, but merely a subcategory. And you even included objectum sexuality.


You are allow to have your opinion, by all means. Have a good day.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn I forgot to vote **** too. Sapio+****.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow theres a lot of options for sexuality here lol. I have to admit I didnt look all of them up, but I know I am at least heterosexual and demisexual.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought I commented on this post...


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

Gray A / Demisexual. Hetero-romantic as far as I can tell. 

It's weirdly satisfying to actually write that down o_o I figured it out a long time ago, but it always seemed weird to go around announcing it to people. I don't think anyone really cares ^_^;; But as long as there a thread about it, it's pretty nice to say!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Demisexuality,Gynesexuality,and Heterosexual...if you're a heterosexual man you're gynesexual, and if you're a hetrosexual woman you're androsexual.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Too many sexualities that I don't care about, but I voted for the sake of the poll. 

Bi


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Plain old vanilla Heterosexual.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Jddadio85 said:


> You are allow to have your opinion, by all means. Have a good day.


That's not even an opinion. There are technically only 4 sexualities, namely, hetero-, ****-, bi- and asexuality - you even forgot asexuality. It's debatable whether adding zoophilia/zoosexuality since it wouldn't commonly be referred to as a sexual orientation. Same goes for objectophilia/objectum sexuality.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Gray asexuality


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Velcorn said:


> That's not even an opinion. There are technically only 4 sexualities, namely, hetero-, ****-, bi- and asexuality - you even forgot asexuality. It's debatable whether adding zoophilia/zoosexuality since it wouldn't commonly be referred to as a sexual orientation. Same goes for objectophilia/objectum sexuality.


Well feel free to make you own poll and criticize that. Again have a good day.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I'm a heterosexual female (thus androsexual), contentedly living as a gray asexual with no trouble, and I reject unnecessary labels ("pomosexual", which sounds hilarious). Thanks for making this multiple-choice!


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> I'm a heterosexual female (thus androsexual), contentedly living as a gray asexual with no trouble, and I reject unnecessary labels ("pomosexual", which sounds hilarious). Thanks for making this multiple-choice!


You are quiet welcome! Thanks for voting! I believe I am gray asexual as well as demi sexaul but I am unsure to be honest.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

piscesfish said:


> To keep it simple, I'm hetero, but I definitely have tendencies of Gray-A and Akoisexual/akoiromantic. Basically what that all means is I'm attracted to people, but when people show attraction to me I get extremely uncomfortable and my feelings completely change. It's awkward and it sucks; I definitely desire relationships but it is very difficult for me to act on that desire unless the relationship is as close to platonic as possible.
> 
> It's understandable that all the labels can get ridiculous sounding, and I'm certainly no sjw that lives and dies by the minutia of correct identifications. It's also true that the axoisexual stuff could easily be just commitment issues or an immature phase. But what I like about the specific labels is that they are helpful descriptors but also are fluid, and from what I understand it's perfectly acceptable to change your label as your feelings change. I find that pretty cool


I didn't know there was a term name for that, very interesting. :happy: I'm interested in all genders and identities (so pansexual) but when a person shows a mutual interest in me, I start getting really uncomfortable. Instantly doomsday images fly through my mind, that I will disappoint them, eventually they will grow to resent me and then I start unconsciously avoiding them because I'm not happy with things progressing into a relationship.

I'm not a person who has issues with labels. So long as that's the label you've given yourself and hasn't be forced upon you like a derogatory term.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Heterosexual
Sapiosexual
Gynesexual
Demisexual

For some reason, i have the feeling that my sexuality isn't still describe by any of the former definitions.

The fact that i can like people on the forum without knowing how they look is prove of that. Although a beautiful look can also be attractive, that's why i'm not sure of my sexuality.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Velcorn said:


> That's not even an opinion. There are technically only 4 sexualities, namely, hetero-, ****-, bi- and asexuality - you even forgot asexuality. It's debatable whether adding zoophilia/zoosexuality since it wouldn't commonly be referred to as a sexual orientation. Same goes for objectophilia/objectum sexuality.


Technically, I think you could say that there are two sexual orientations - hetero and homosexual. Bi-sexual people are both gay and straight and asexual people lack a sexual orientation.

It would be helpful if some of these labels had explanations.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Ubuntu said:


> Technically, I think you could say that there are two sexual orientations - hetero and homosexual. Bi-sexual people are both gay and straight and asexual people lack a sexual orientation.
> 
> It would be helpful if some of these labels had explanations.


Bisexuals aren't gay and straight because there is no such thing as being both at the same time. Bisexuals are on the hetero-homosexual continuum. Technically asexuality is outside of that continuum and more the lack of a sexual orientation, but still worth being listed here.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Surprise! Most people are heterosexual.


----------



## patdown (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm a vapogender, i like to be mist and fog up mirrors, so i don't have to look at my hideous self.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Should I vote Objectum Sexuality™ (?) I find myself aroused by Dildos™.


----------



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

All of them


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Velcorn said:


> Bisexuals aren't gay and straight because there is no such thing as being both at the same time. Bisexuals are on the hetero-homosexual continuum. Technically asexuality is outside of that continuum and more the lack of a sexual orientation, but still worth being listed here.


Homosexuals are attracted to same sex members. Heterosexuals are attracted to opposite sex members. I think sexual orientation should be defined by who you are attracted to, not who you are not attracted to. Bi-sexual people are attracted to both same and opposite sex people so they are bi-sexual (bi=2, sexual = sexual orientations). I think a better example of a continuum would be the introversion-extroversion scale (if you accept the concept) ; the closer you get to one end the farther you get from the other (everyone falls somewhere in-between both extremes, no one is 100% either, but the more of an introvert someone is the less of an extrovert they are and vice versa) whereas someone could be just as attracted to same sex members as they are to opposite sex members.

I remember (not in detail so my info. might be inaccurate) reading about some studies that apparently showed that bi-sexual men with stronger sex drives or who were more strongly aroused tended to have stronger preferences for one sex over the other whereas the reverse was true for bi-sexual women, the higher a woman's sex drive or arousal the weaker her preferences for one sex over the other (they were less discriminating). Another study apparently claimed that self-identified bi-sexual men showed physiological responses similar to exclusively gay or straight men. I don't know whether or not a later study put this into context or contradicted it or what.

I said 'opposite sex' earlier but I don't necessarily believe there are only two possible genders that are fundamentally opposite to each other. I think life on this planet evolved as either male, female, both (ie. inter-sexed people) or neither but I would assume that three or more biological genders is hypothetically possible.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

nburns said:


> Surprise! Most people are heterosexual.


With a poll like this I actually wasn't sure. :tongue: Thought it could possibly draw in more of everything but hetero.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> With a poll like this I actually wasn't sure. :tongue: Thought it could possibly draw in more of everything but hetero.


I think that effect is happening, but not enough to put heterosexual in the minority.


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

meh too lazy to look it all up. id pick demisexuality and somewhat Gynesexuality


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

I put down heterosexual but I suppose gynesexual would be more accurate. Ever seen the youtuber Blaire White? She's fucking hot :laughing:


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Great way to confuse people... :tongue:

I'm bisexual, with a STRONG preference for MEN...
but occasionally I meet a woman I like too. (Much rarer. 1 in a 100.)

80% straight, 20% lesbian

What does that make me?
Normal? :happy:


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

_XXX_ said:


> Great way to confuse people... :tongue:
> 
> I'm bisexual, with a STRONG preference for MEN...
> but occasionally I meet a woman I like too. (Much rarer. 1 in a 100.)
> ...


You are 1 or 2 on Kinsey Scale (0-6):
1.Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual.
2.Predominantly heterosexual, but more than incidentally homosexual.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sure I'm Heterosexual


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

rejected said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous.


Welcome to 2016


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

_XXX_ said:


> Great way to confuse people... :tongue:
> 
> I'm bisexual, with a STRONG preference for MEN...
> but occasionally I meet a woman I like too. (Much rarer. 1 in a 100.)
> ...


If not bi it could be hederoflexible. Which means straight most of the time and gay on occasion for a few special acceptions. There is also Homoflexible which is gay most of the time but on occasion might find the other sex attractive.

Straight 
Gay 
Bi 
Hederoflexible 
Homoflexible 
Asexual 
Parapheliac(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_paraphilias)
Pansexual 
A-Romantic 
Demisexual 
Sophiosexual 
Self sexual

BTW Intersex, transexul and transgender is not a sexuality. 
Intersex-Has parts of both male and female 
Transexual-Underwent a sex change 
Transgender-Gender indentity which does not match sexual expression(Girl trapped in boy body)


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

EddyNash said:


> If not bi it could be hederoflexible. Which means straight most of the time and gay on occasion for a few special acceptions. There is also Homoflexible which is gay most of the time but on occasion might find the other sex attractive.
> 
> Straight
> Gay
> ...


Thanks for the clarity


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I've always identified as Asexual, but now I'm starting to think I'm actually Demisexual or Gray A (probably demi) 

 I really don't like stereotyping myself though so let's just say I'm not easily attracted unless there's a mental connection


----------



## Deanmachine (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm very bisexual.

(And I don't get why transexual is on here? If I'm not mistaken that has to do with gender and not sexual preference..)


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Deanmachine said:


> I'm very bisexual.
> 
> (And I don't get why transexual is on here? If I'm not mistaken that has to do with gender and not sexual preference..)


Clearly it's a mistake.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Bisexual~ I don't feel as special after reading all of those


----------

